
New paper claims that the EmDrive doesn't violate conservation of momentum - virgil_disgr4ce
http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/adva/6/6/10.1063/1.4953807
======
virgil_disgr4ce
TL;DR: "We infer that the EM drive expels photons in pairs where the two co-
propagate with 180 degree phase difference. These composite bosons have no net
electromagnetic field, and hence they do not reflect back from the resonator’s
metal walls, but escape to surroundings. The paired-photon efflux carries
momentum, and hence the cavity experiences an equal but opposite reaction.
Thus, we claim that the thrust of an EM drive is the action due to the paired-
photon efflux."

"Our conjecture means that the EM drive converts the microwave-band photon
propellant to the paired-photon expellant."

~~~
maxander
I'd long wondered what would happen if you superimposed two lasers, say,
offset so that they would cancel each other out over their whole trajectory.
It seemed like a violation of conservation of energy, but if "paired photons"
like this are considered to still exist despite being "cancelled out" it makes
more sense.

Which raises an interesting question- are paired photons a candidate for dark
matter? The paper might discuss this, but from an I'm-at-work-and-also-a-
layman glance I can't make much of the sections on the vacuum and inertia.

------
Rhapso
Reading the paper, there is a whole new theory of how vacuum and gravity work
proposed. My dubiousness intensifies.

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
Yeah now that I read it, it's got some red flags for sure. Nonetheless,
nothing struck me as outright scientifically fubar.

